# writing for monster in the box



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

any one got any ideas for writing on my mitb ????
apart from beware and danger


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Pictures?


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

do you mean do i have pictures of it ??


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

if so: http://www.freewebs.com/matt_newman/prophowtos.htm


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

what is the writing zombie f has on his ???


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

The writing on mine is from the crate in the movie "Creepshow." It says:

*Ship to Horlicks University
Via Julia Carpenter

Arctic Expedition
June 19, 1834*


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks z


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How about Westcraven Toychest.
"Don't forget to put away your toys when your through"


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

How about "FREE CANDY INSIDE"


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

this is what i have so far:

Ship to: Chupacabra research lab
Via jenny Franklin

From:
Chupacabra (man-eater) expedition
Mexico
2005

tell me what you think


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That is good. Are you going to look like it is paint on the box? Like Indiaian jones.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

yes im going paint it on


----------

